# Bonjour from the UK!



## BoulderBrow (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

Been browsing the forum for a while and it's been pretty inspirational so far - I had started to delve into composing/producing a few years back but pretty much hit a brickwall when it came to getting the sound in my head onto the sequencer window. I think part of the reason was that I wasn't putting the time in to achieve the sounds I wanted and also I didn't have the know how but after stumbling on this site I decided to give it another shot!

See you round the forums o-[][]-o


----------



## Chrislight (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonjour and welcome to VI! 

Lots to learn on the forum - have fun.


----------

